# ac adapter amperage question



## coyote (Sep 23, 2004)

My dad just gave my daughters an old hitachi p133 notebook computor.
It did not have an adapter with it.
The unit calls for a 19volt 2.4 amp adapter.
I have a 18.5 volt 3.8 amp adapter.
My question is will the extra 1.4amps on the adapter I have harm the computor?
I have never done anything with notebooks before so I don't know anything about them.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Be careful that the plug and polarity are correct, the extra capacity is a non issue.


----------



## coyote (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow fast response.
Thanks,plug and polarity are the same, I was worried about charging the battery too quickly and causing a problem.

Thanks again


----------



## Lenm (Sep 25, 2004)

*AC adapter amperage*



coyote said:


> My dad just gave my daughters an old hitachi p133 notebook computor.
> It did not have an adapter with it.
> The unit calls for a 19volt 2.4 amp adapter.
> I have a 18.5 volt 3.8 amp adapter.
> ...


The fact that the voltage available from your adapter is .5 volts low should not make a difference since the laptop has regulation build in to adjust to the proper voltage.

A quick lesson on power. Voltage X Amperage = wattage. In the case of the computer requirements the total wattage is 45.6 watts. Available from the adapter is 70.3 watts. About 40% of the required wattage. In short you can always have higher amps available. The supply will run cooler. Voltage is were you want to be careful. A higher voltage could fry components. A low voltage may make components draw more current (amps) and have the same results.


----------



## coyote (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks


----------

